

Takipi hosted production JVM debugging - kev009
http://takipi.com

======
kev009
This is pretty fascinating, in 5 minutes you can have a level of application
monitoring better than high profile tech companies do. It's a nice production
level supplement to visualvm. It's hosted and right now looks interesting for
small shops that can't grow this kind of thing in house.

